# Lenovo Flex 3-1130 Booting Problems



## isabellleeah (Jul 19, 2017)

First thing I did was download a Windows 10 boot file onto a USB. I go through Repair Your Computer and all that until I get to trouble shooting. When I go to command prompt, right after i type in "Bootrec /rebuildbcd" and I type A (for all), it tells me "The requested system device cannot be found."


I've tried looking up help but I can't find any answers that help me. :/ What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What please is this


> First thing I did was download a Windows 10 boot file onto a USB


By that I mean where is this download of the windows 10 boot file from

When it reports the


> The requested system device cannot be found."


it may be caused by the corrupted BCD - boot configuration data files OR it may be caused by the command
what exactly have you typed please here


> Bootrec /rebuildbcd" and I type A (for all),


and the 1000$ question is what are the booting problems please?


----------

